# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  τικερακι

## ninina

ειμαι χαζη το ομολογω!!!!καπωσ διεγραψα το τικερακι πωσ το ξαναφτιαχνω???

----------


## penelope1985

πατας σε καποιου αλλου και το φτιαχνεις εκει...

----------


## ninina

σε ευχαριστω penelope1985 και καταλαθοσ εκανε καινουριο topic

----------


## click

απο το αλλο τοπικ



> _Originally posted by click_
> βηματα για δημιουργια τικερ και τοποθετηση στην υπογραφη
> στραααααατα στρατουυυυυυυλα
> 
> 1) παταμε το τικερ καποιου αλλου, πχ marry popins
> 
> 2)βρισκομαστε στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.ticker.7910.org/eng
> γιουπιιιιιιιιιι
> 
> ...


και σχεδιαγραμμα σπεσιαλ φορ λεσινγκ

----------


## lesing

καλα εισαι θεά ΘΕΑ

----------


## lesing

λοιπον θα το προσπαθησω το απογευμα

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by lesing_
> λοιπον θα το προσπαθησω το απογευμα


εχεις χρονο παιδι μου.. ακομα δεν εχω αγορασει ουτε πι ουτε μασελα ουτε πανες!

take it easy!
Zzzzzzzzzz...............

----------


## lesing

:P:dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::P:P

----------


## lesing

ΚΛΙΚ ΘΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΘΕ ΔΟΥΤΟΥΔΟΥ ΤΑ ΘΤΗΧΕΙΑ ΘΟΥ ΔΗΛ.ΤΟ ΤΗΛ.ΘΟΥ ΩΘΤΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΔΩ ΝΑ 
ΚΘΑΝΑΜΠΩ ΝΑ ΘΕ ΠΑΔΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΘ ΠΩΘ.ΚΑΤΘΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΤΗ ΜΑΘΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΥΠΘ!

----------


## click

να διαβαζεις u2u ξερεις? :P:lol::crazy: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## click

δεν καταλαβαινω τι συμβαινει και σε πεταει απο το site

δοκιμασε και με τα παλια σου usernames
πχ. lessing
lessin
lesing
lesin
και δε συμμαζευεται!
και τον κωδικο σου σωστα γραμμενο

αν επιμενει, πατα στο forgot password
να σου στειλει τον κωδικο σε email.
η email address που εχεις δηλωσει στο προφιλ ειναι ενεργη, ετσι???

βλεπω στην υπογραφη σου, ησουν πολυ κοντα στο να βγει το τικερακι, αλλα δεν πρεπει να ειχες κανει τον κωδικα ολο αντιγραφη. κατι λειπει

παρε και τον κοκκινο κυκλο :P

----------


## click

ωχ!!!!!! απαντουσα σε 1 ποστ απο username *lesinge*
δεν το βλεπω τωρα ομως

----------


## smart

εγω πο υτα κανω ολα αυτα γιατι δε βλεπω αποτελεσμα?
(αυτα=ακολουθω τις οδηγιες)

----------


## smart

ωωωωωωωωωωω!!
βλέπω  :Smile: 


θεα δεν ειμαι αναμεσα στ αστερια ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## click

τελεια τα αστερακια σου!:thumbup:

αλλος ενας κοκκινος κυκλος, κλασικα φορ λεσινγκ

μαρκαρουμε με αριστερο κλικ πατημενο, δεξι κλικ, επιλεγουμε αντιγραφη

----------


## lessing_ed

Ayto to klik sto mialo ine pu lipi

----------


## REDROSE_ed

θελω να ρωτησω γιατι ειμαι και ξανθουλα και ασχετουλα..:crazy: οταν κατεβαινουμε πχ κιλα πως αλλαζουμε το βαρος μας στο ticker μας????/

----------


## polinaki1983

Εκει που το εφτιαξες
πας και το κσαναφτιαχνεις
και κανεις παλι κοπι τον κωδικο και αντικαθιστας τον παιιο μεσα στην υπογραφή σου με τον καινουριο

----------


## REDROSE_ed

σε ευχαριστω....τοσο απλα...μαλλον ειμαι πολυ ξανθουλα και πολυ ασχετουλα...... :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## eleni_beez

:eureka:

----------


## lessing_ed

test

----------


## lessing_ed

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 5,5 :wow::wow::wow::wow:ΜΗΝΕΣ ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΛΙΚΛΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ.......Ε-ΒΑ-ΛΑ ...........ΤΙΚΕΡ!!!!! ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ:5,5:wow::wow::wow: ΜΗΝΕΣ:exclamation::exclamation::exclamation:: exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation ::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamati on::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclama tion::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::excla mation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exc lamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::e xclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation: :exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamatio n::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamat ion::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::exclam ation::exclamation::exclamation::exclamation::excl amation::exclamation::exclamation:ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

Επειδη μου εχει μεινει απωθημενο θα αλαζω το τικερ καθε βδομαδα:P:P:P:P:P:P

Κλικ που εισαι να δεις μεγαλεια να δεις προοδο!!!

----------


## click

:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:
λεσ εβαλες τικερ????????????
θα κλαψω ρε, ειλικρινα!!:wow:

----------


## Destiny_ed

χα! το έβαλα κι εγω!!

----------


## Destiny_ed

Αααααα! Που είναι; :Frown:

----------


## Destiny_ed

:Big Grin:

----------


## lessing_ed

EIMAI TO MONADIKO ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΕ 5,5 ΜΗΝΕΣ!:dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::do rk::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork ::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork:: dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::do rk::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork::dork ::dork::dork::dork::dork::P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P: P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by click_
> :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:
> λεσ εβαλες τικερ????????????
> θα κλαψω ρε, ειλικρινα!!:wow:


Kαλα ε;Τωρα που βρηκαμε παπα!!!!!
Αυριο θα το αλλαξω παλι!!!!!!

----------


## smart

καλα, εγω πως εχασα αυτη την πανηγυρικη εναρξη του τικερακίου της λεσσινγκ????
μην πω για την εκδηλωση συγκινησης της κλικλικως  :Stick Out Tongue: 

δε με λετε τωρα....
εγω πως αλλαζω το νουμερο στο τικερακι?
αλλαζω κανα νουμερο στην υπογραφη απλα η το ξαναματακανω απ την αρχη οεο?

----------


## click

απο τον πινακα ελεγχου δες στην υπογραφη υπαρχει μεσα στον κωδικα ο αριθμος 80.4?
αν ναι αλλαξε μονο και τιποτα αλλο.
αν οχι, πρεπει να το ξανακανεις ή απλα κανε τικερ στο http://www.ticker.7910.org/eng που αλλαζει ευκολα ο κωδικας απο την υπογραφη

----------


## lost kitten



----------


## lost kitten

orea epitelos  :Smile:

----------


## lost kitten

:Smile:

----------


## vivian20

δοκιμη για τικερ. ελπιζω να εχω καταφερει να το βαλω.

----------


## Εβιτα_ed

Προσπαθω κι εγω να βαλω το δικο μου....αντε να δουμε....Ομηρου Οδυσεια...

----------


## Εβιτα_ed

Δοκιμη νο2

----------


## Destiny_ed

τεστ

----------


## maffy

test

----------


## korinaAggelonia

Λογικά τα κατάφερα. Για να δούμε.

----------


## dio68

tτεστ

----------


## dio68

τεστ ...1....2...τεστ

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Καλησπερα σας! Μολις επικολλησα στην υπογραφη μου κ το δικο μου τικερακι..αλλα στις παλιες μου δημοσιευσεις δεν εμφανιζεται..θα εμφανιστει, μολις δημοσιευσω παλι? Για να δουμε..:P

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Oλεεεε τα καταφερα κι εγω!!  :Smile:

----------


## deppy231

δοκιμη!!:starhit:

----------


## eadi

test

----------


## eadi

giati 2 fores aaa mallon de xreiazetai epikollisi afou einai mark i upografh eeeee

----------


## silvia74

Να δούμε και εγώ αν κατάφερα να το αλλάξω..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sasa32

για να κανω και εγω παλι μια δοκιμη μιας και το αλλαξα

----------


## sasa32

1.2..3 παμε

----------


## sasaki

Για να κανω αλλη μια προσπα8εια!

----------


## Γλαύκη

δοκιμη

----------


## Γλαύκη

δοκιμη παλι

----------


## Γλαύκη

Δοκιμη τικερ

----------


## Ninap

test

----------


## Ninap

βρήκα ένα που μου άρεσε πολύ αλλα έβγαινε σε λευκό φόντο και δεν έπαιρνε το σκούρο..και δεν φαινόταν τα γράμματα καθόλου  :Frown:  έτσι πήρα αυτό..δεν μου αρέσει το φόντο του επίσης και δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω ..έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα χρώματα πάντα αυτό το "σκατουλι" βγαίνει επίσης δεν μου αρέσει που είναι ένα λουκάνικο εκεί πίσω από την πριγκίπισσα μου  :Frown:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Μπες κ διαλεξε αλλο.Τοσες χιλιαδες εχει!Με λουλουδια,ζωακια με χρωματα!

----------


## Ninap

μα διάλεξα την πριγκίπισσα με το μαχαίρι και άλλο φόντο πίσω δεν με βγάζει  :Frown:  !!!!!!!!!!!! ούτε έχει αλλα backrownd να διαλέξω !!! klaps

----------


## sasaki

δοκιμη 1

----------


## sasaki

ξανα μανα δοκιμη

----------


## gkate

test

----------


## stellaki



----------


## marag

το παλεύω ελπίζω να τα καταφέρωωω

----------


## anna2009

thxxxx πολυ κατατοπιστικο ποστ!!!!!!!

----------


## EFOUL

συγνωμη χρειαζομαι βοηθεια !!! εχω φτιαξει 100 φορες το τικερ οπως λεει εδω μεσα στις βοηθειες και οταν το επικολλω μου λεει επιτυχως μπηκε στο προφιλ σας. οταν ομως παω σε μια δημοσιευση μου, δεν υπάρχει το τίκερ !! μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθήσετε ????:shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλά νομιζω δεν εμφανιζεται το τικεράκι....

----------


## Scarllet_D

Α όχι άκυρο, μια χαρά φαίνεται :-D

----------


## WhiteTiger

Δοκιμή :starhit:

----------


## WhiteTiger

:thumbup:

----------


## Fwtino_Asteraki

για να δουμε

----------


## stellagr_ed

προσπαθω αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω

----------


## jellyfish

προσπαθώ να αλλάξω το τικεράκι και μου λέει Passports do not match!!!

----------


## kalogma

test !!!

----------

